# Pics of my Goldens and CRS/CBS



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Some pics of my Cardinas


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Am I the only one who cant see pictures? 

I don't see anything, no links or anything? :S


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

lol!!! no i couldnt upload them from my s3 and forgot... will upload tmrw


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Where's the qualitypicz?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

lol!!! coming soon, just have to upload to photobucket or something


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

Posting tonight, just looking for my CBS babies


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

http://postimg.org/I-matE/3p67jh1t9


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Still no pic's.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

grrrr! i will have to try another way to upload


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

http://breedmischling.blogspot.ca/ better pictures on my blog


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=200794

my blues are up for sale


----------

